# Foggs - Milky Way 100ml



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

Now in 100ml Bottles with easy top! <-- Actually that was a bit of a porky... But a bit of decanting and bingo... It was a pain using the syringe each time to fill the Bellus's and they are going through Milky Way at a rate of knots... this is much easier!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (8/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now in 100ml Bottles with easy top! <-- Actually that was a bit of a porky... But a bit of decanting and bingo... It was a pain using the syringe each time to fill the Bellus's and they are going through Milky Way at a rate of knots... this is much easier!
> View attachment 38742


I'm sure you can buy one of craigs 5L bottles

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/15)

VandaL said:


> I'm sure you can buy one of craigs 5L bottles



Now we are TALKING!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (8/11/15)

Milky Way in a 100ml bottle [Insert Shut-Up-And-Take-My-Money meme here]

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rebel (9/11/15)

I really wish Fogg's Famous sauce came in 100ml as the 50ml do not last.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Noddy (9/11/15)

My milky way is about 3 quarters full still, and each time I fill a tank I don't touch the milky way.... too scared I run out before I go home to get more...
100ml could've solved this problem.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (9/11/15)

Wish the makers of this juice could see these comments.

We want 100ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Rebel said:


> Wish the makers of this juice could see these comments.
> 
> We want 100ml



OK let's tag the boys!  @Sir Vape @BigGuy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vitblitz (28/4/17)

Really really loving.... First Flight, Milky Way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

